# Anybody knows maybe...



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Anybody heard of Firebrook ???:rolffleyes:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

No, sorry.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Not me...Is this a kennel name??


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

Just went to their website. Looks like they are in New Jersey...Nice white litter now with two males available... so cute. The pedigree is listed on her website. Health testing on ofa and request. Looks interesting


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

They look cute, but I thought you were looking for a black?


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes , That is the Kennel name, and they are in NJ. Nobody wrote back though :smow:. 

Tina - LOL , at this point it can be turquoise with fuchsia miss-marks LMAO - as long as it has all testing done *and* a good pedigree *and* looks decent :madgrin:* and *can be shipped* and* is available *and* is 12 weeks old *and* IS NOT 2,000 $ :bandit:

Thanks all who tried to help XOXOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------

